# SSH-Server



## mike4004 (5. März 2007)

Hallo


Ich hätte eine Frage unzwar will ich unter Windows einen SSH server einrichten der das internet des hosts shared bzw man sich mit Putty einwählen kann und dann ne SSH-Proxy hat die Ports forwardet. Das ganze soll nur mal so als Feldversuch dienen.

Frage welchen SSH server soll ich da unter Windows installieren gibt es sowas überhaupt für Windows und vieleicht mit GUI?


und kennt jemand ne server der ssh gratis zu verfügung stellt müssen ja nur so 2kb sein....

mfg mike4004


----------



## gorim (6. März 2007)

mike4004 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> 
> Frage welchen SSH server soll ich da unter Windows installieren gibt es sowas überhaupt für Windows und vieleicht mit GUI?
> mfg mike4004



Das wäre dann der Remote Desktop. In Windows Server bereits eingebaut. Verbindung ist/läßt sich auch verschlüsseln.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Navy (6. März 2007)

> Frage welchen SSH server soll ich da unter Windows installieren gibt es sowas 
> überhaupt für Windows und vieleicht mit GUI?

Entweder cygwin (mächtig!) oder aber Openssh. Ich denke letzteres ist was für Dich.

http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/

> Das wäre dann der Remote Desktop. In Windows Server bereits eingebaut. Verbindung 
> ist/läßt sich auch verschlüsseln.

Was hat der RemoteDesktop mit SSH zu tun? SSH kann man auch über Modem und von Kisten ohne Windows *nutzen*.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. März 2007)

Man kann, dank rdesktop, auch per Remote Desktop (also RDP) von Linux auf eine Windows-Box zugreifen.
Ich mach das schonmal um von daheim einen Blick auf unsere Server zu werfen.


----------



## Navy (6. März 2007)

> Man kann, dank rdesktop, auch per Remote Desktop (also RDP) von Linux auf eine
>  Windows-Box zugreifen. Ich mach das schonmal um von daheim einen Blick auf unsere
> Server zu werfen.

Die Möglichkeit ist mir bekannt, nur bringt /mir/ das ohne X-Server recht wenig. Und mit ssh kann man auch unter Windows das nötigste tun. Zudem kann ich das ssh Protokoll auch durch andere Protokolle tunneln ohne große Aufwand zu haben.


----------



## mike4004 (6. März 2007)

Hi

Ich habe versucht einen ssh-server einzurichtien (http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/) jedoch 

bekomme ich beim einrichten einer domain group eine Fehlermeldung....



C:\Programme\OpenSSH>mkgroup -d >> .\etc\group
Cannot get PDC, code = 2453

hat einer Erfahrung damit?

mfg mike4004


----------



## Navy (6. März 2007)

> C:\Programme\OpenSSH>mkgroup -d >> .\etc\group

Schuss ins Blaue: Du hast keinen DomainController. Lösung: "mkgroup -l" bei wiederholtem Versagen möglicherweise auch "mkgroup -l -u". Und vergiß nicht ein "mkpasswd -l > /etc/passwd"


----------



## mike4004 (6. März 2007)

thx

noch ne frage wenn ich

mkpasswd -l >> /etc/passwd mache was erreiche ich dann?(er gibt keine Ausgabe)...

habe auch schon mkpasswd -l -u root >> /etc/passwd versucht doch er meint er kennt den Benutzer nicht (hab einen aus der "group" Datei versucht)

mfg mike4004


----------



## Navy (6. März 2007)

> noch ne frage wenn ich
> mkpasswd -l >> /etc/passwd mache was erreiche ich dann?(er gibt keine Ausgabe)...
> habe auch schon mkpasswd -l -u root >> /etc/passwd versucht doch er meint er kennt den
> Benutzer nicht (hab einen aus der "group" Datei versucht)

Leg mal testweise einen User manuell über die Systemtool an, (kein Adminaccount) und trag  ihn in die Gruppe ein. Dann versuch es mit dem Passwort nochmal bezogen auf diesen neuen User.

Leider ist es schon eine Weile her, als ich SSH unter Windows installiert habe, von daher ist es gut möglich, daß das alles nur Einbildungen von mir sind


----------



## mike4004 (6. März 2007)

Hi

nächstes Problem wie legt man einen neuen Benutzer an unter Windows.


mfg mike4004


----------



## gorim (7. März 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> >
> > Das wäre dann der Remote Desktop. In Windows Server bereits eingebaut. Verbindung
> > ist/läßt sich auch verschlüsseln.
> 
> Was hat der RemoteDesktop mit SSH zu tun? SSH kann man auch über Modem und von Kisten ohne Windows *nutzen*.



Das bezog sich auf "...vielleicht mit GUI". Und wenn ich umständlich erst über SSH einen GUI aufbauen muß kann ich gleich zum RD greifen. Eine Frage der Bandbreite kann es dann nicht mehr sein.

bis dann
gorim


----------

